# fishing. f reef.



## wolffbuster (Jan 1, 2015)

Took the family. Out to F reef  Tuesday.  Sea bass bite was off the chain.  Caught limit. In an hour.   First time out there. We will be going back soon when the seas calm down a bit.


----------



## Ga. Swamper (Jan 1, 2015)

any sheepshead ?


----------



## wolffbuster (Jan 1, 2015)

Ga. Swamper said:


> any sheepshead ?



No sheeps only had dead shrimp to fish with


----------



## dawgwatch (Jan 2, 2015)

did you anchor off or drift?


----------



## wolffbuster (Jan 2, 2015)

Anchor


----------



## Riplukelee (Jan 2, 2015)

How do you get to F reef? I'm just getting comfortable with a few spots inshore and I'd like to start venturing out a little further. Especially to find some sheepshead.


----------



## Riplukelee (Jan 2, 2015)

How do I get to F reef?


----------



## wolffbuster (Jan 3, 2015)

I use the top spot map #n229. Went out of st simons sound. You need a loran or gps. The chart gives you the numbers of the reefs.  When we go back out I will have crabs and bait fish. ( and a calmer day)...


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jan 4, 2015)

Riplukelee said:


> How do you get to F reef? I'm just getting comfortable with a few spots inshore and I'd like to start venturing out a little further. Especially to find some sheepshead.



This booklet will work,  when you get to the numbers listed drive in small circles very slowly and you will see the structure on the bottom.

This might be slow to download but has most of the public numbers.  A top Shot chart will have more numbers

http://coastalgadnr.org/sites/uploads/crd/pdf/Reef/ReefBooklet.pdf

Watch the wave heights with 

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/data/Forecasts/FZUS52.KCHS.html

http://southcarolina-offshore.com/South_Carolina_Offshore_Weather_Forecast.html (free but you need an account)


----------



## ssiredfish (Jan 5, 2015)

wolffbuster said:


> I use the top spot map #n229. Went out of st simons sound. You need a loran or gps. The chart gives you the numbers of the reefs.  When we go back out I will have crabs and bait fish. ( and a calmer day)...



Glad yall found em bitin!!  Im overdue for an offshore trip...

PS:  LORAN is dead...might as well throw it away or keep as an antique


----------



## jfish (Jan 5, 2015)

LORAN is right. It's to dang light to work as an anchor as well.


----------

